# A Pigeon Has Adopted Me... Please Help



## SampleX (Aug 28, 2004)

Hello all.

OK. I have a really bizarre question for you.

I need help from someone who keeps or used to keep or knows someone who keeps homing pigeons.

A young homing pigeon has homed on my shop.

It came about 9 days ago. I booted it out (figuratively). It came back. I booted it out. It came back. I booted it out and didn't see it for 12 hours. Then it came back. It's really docile, almost affectionate for human contact. I packaged it up in a large box and took it to my house.

I followed all the guidelines. It was tagged and I presumed it was lost in a race, and needed a feed, some water, and a bed, and contacted the pigeon registry who were closed for the weekend. THEN I was advised by an RSPCA assistant and by a pet store keeper that it was well known that amongst breeders, a pigeon that could not home on the right place was like a greyhound that had got the rabbit, or a horse that would not run... useless, and that they break their neck when they get them back and write them off as a duff bird. Over my dead body, this pigeon is cute... So I let it go last saturday. I had already rung the registry, and when they called back on Monday I told them it had been put to flight again... I didn't see it all weekend. It came back to my shop on Monday. So I bundled it home again (I can kick it out but it returns, and I can't shut my door because it gets so hot in the summer) and hoped that it would home on the house or go to it's real home. I have a big garden where I already feed a lot of birds including three doves which have an open cote on the outside of my next door neighbour's house... The pigeon was confined in it's box (a pretty big one from a 19inch monitor) with straw bedding, pigeon mix from the pet store, and fresh water. It had an uneventful night. So the next day I drove it three miles out of town, and let it go. Three hours later, it came back to the shop. So we continued the routine. Next day I drove it 8 miles out of town. Three hours later it came back. Yesterday I drove it 12 miles out of town, and it came back. I put it back in the box, took it home. Now, the night before last we left a slight flap open on the box so it could see out. It was just fine. Yesterday, however, it was skittish in the box, and it seems that after it got home yesterday evening, it took the first opportunity to make a break out of the open flap in the box and vanish into the sky. This afternoon it returned to the shop. 

I tried to shoo it out about 15 times, and it came back. What I saw in that young bird was a pretty vulnerable, not very wild-wise bird that has actually, it seems, become attatched to me as much as I am becoming attatched to it. We managed hand feeding today. I turfed it out twice today and stood in the doorway to bar it's return. It tried to skirt alternately to the side of me to get through the door but I kept blocking it, until (I swear, I know this sounds crazy) the point at which the pigeon looked physically upset, like if it were human it were about to burst into tears and flop down in despair, and it made a dash for the shop and managed to get in. The second time (sorry, I'm a big softy and would now pay good money to secure this bird's future) I gave up... the pigeon goes for the same spot in the shop every time, acclimatises itself, and then goes for an explore (not flying, just walking)... This last time, the damn thing (I love that bird) actually came looking for me. It managed to find me behind my counter, having walked round the customers who thought the story was hilarious, ducked under the door in the counter, and actually came and stood never more than three feet away from me behind the counter, and as little as three inches away. It stayed there about a half hour while I waited for someone to bring me the box from the house, and eventually got bold, flapped up onto the counter (thankfully there were no customers in) and sat there looking at me, let me stroke it a couple of times, and then flapped back into the shop floor, kept a couple of young girls amused by walking round them in circles, before the box arrived.

Now. Here's the interesting bit. I've used this box to catch the bird all week. I put some food in it with the nest of straw, place it on the floor, coax the bird in (which has been a bit of an effort), and then shut and seal the flaps.

There is a slightly smaller box that looks the same that is in the corner of the shop with stationary supplies in it. Part way through this afternoon, after being booted out of the shop several times, the pigeon came in, and went straight up to the cardboard box and looked at it intently for a while, and even looked like it was going to try to climb on top of the box until a customer walked in and scared it. I suspected that it was assuming that the box was 'its' box...

BUT when we put the box with the nest down on the floor expecting to have to coax the bird in, the clever beast went straight for the box and climbed in of its own accord.

SO. This bird is not going to be put down. Not by an owner, and not by me. I'm quite sure that if I took it to France, the damn critter would come back. So, as far as I'm concerned it's doing an excellent job of homing, just homing on the wrong place. I'm quite happy to feed it pigeon mix and have it reside in the garden. But I'm trying to do that without the expense and space of big coops and lofts. Does anyone know how I can make this pigeon home on my house? I am prepared to have built a small dove-type cote and mount it on the side of the house... but I DO need the pigeon to home there, and not keep coming to the shop. 

Someone must know, or someone must know someone who they can email this story to and have them come back with some advice.

I need assistance on this, because I've become a soppy bastard for this rotten bird (yes, I HAVE named it. It came to a video shop, and so it is named after the actor Walter Pidgeon...) and I'm spending an inordinate amount of time worried for it's feelings (if it has any), it's wellbeing and it's long term life. And if it can be made resident in my garden, I'll be chuffed to bits. What can I say, I like the damn thing... and I've never really been too much of a 'pet' person.

So. Once everyone stops laughing, and stops wasting their time writing the inevitable slew of jokes, can anyone be the source or conduit for some serious advice that will set me on the right path in this situation.

PLEASE


----------



## stella (Jun 10, 2004)

You are in the right place to get expert advice on how to get your new baby to find your house. I do not know the answer but others here will.

So why did I post? To say that your story is so sweet and so wonderful that it put a lump in my throat. Pigeons are real heart-melters! And naming him "Walter"? Brilliant! 

Best wishes with your new friend!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would be curious to know where you are located. As far as people not wanting their "lost" racers back, that is true SOMETIMES but not always. I go to the extreme to get my birds back home. Have driven as long as 5 hours round trip to retrieve a lost bird. I've got to go back and read your post again, because I really just skimmed it real quick. If you could post the band letters, we may get lucky and know who the owner is already and have an idea whether they would want it back. It's up to you.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi SampleX,

That is a great, great story.....loved it. I'm sorry I can't offer any advice either, but as Glamorosi said, I'm sure others who can advise you will answer shortly.

Lovebirds, I may be wrong, but I get the feeling he is in the UK or Canada, because of the way he spells certain words. I'm sure he'll let us know shortly.

Good Luck with Walter!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome Samplex and Walter! I must say that your story truly made my day! The experts on training pigeons to home will be along shortly to help out. I rescue and rehab pigeons and don't have the first clue how to get your lovely bird to "home" to your home instead of the shop. Bless you for falling for this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm glad you have a heart to look out after Walter. You put a smile on my mothers face including myself.

I was wondering if maybe you bought or made a cage for him and kept him outside at your house so he could get use to the area. Then later open the door so he could come and go as he pleases. Eventually he may find a roosting place around the area of your house. I don't know something to think about.


----------



## SampleX (Aug 28, 2004)

Yep, I'm in the UK.

We already had the leg number and rang the registry a week ago. The registry called back (although not the owner) and we said we'd put walter to flight (we had, because we'd heard they murder the birds that home in the wrong place)... 

NOW, I had heard that pigeons were kind of 'one shot' creatures when it came to training, and that as soon as a homing instinct kicked in it stayed for life. Thus this would make Walter useless to his original owner. If, however, I am being told that this is not the case, then I am not a pigeon rustler and Walter needs to be taken to his home. I wonder, is there any financial reward involved in retreiving a lost bird (can the leg number be recycled on another bird without re registry fees) because the way I figure it, I will ring the registry and tell them I want to speak to the owner, and ask them flat out, since it is homing to my shop, can they retrain it to home to themselves, or will they have to kill him. Bottom line, if all they will do is kill him, it would be a waste of their money to come fetch him, and I will adopt him or find a local pigeon keeper who thinks they can retrain him (he only seems a young bird)... if there is, say, $50 that they could save by recycling the leg tag, then I'll pay them for the leg tag and buy Walter his freedom. If they insist on having him back AND killing him, then I'll presume they're sadistic bastards and I'll call the local news channel and get them to come film the heartwarming story of Walter Pigeon and his favourite video rental store (that's what we do) and launch a public appeal to 'save Walter' and see if we can raise some money to have him rehomed locally and rehabilitated.

In the meanwhile, much as I'm getting attached to the little blighter, this could not have come at a worse time because I go away for 12 days holiday to France a week tomorrow, and short of taking him with us and releasing him in France, I run the risk that he'll just keep coming back to the shop, and my staff don't have the training, or concern, or ability to make provision for the little fella while I'm gone. So, I'm having him driven about 26 miles out in a different direction this afternoon, to be released, and see where he homes. If he comes back, it will be a miracle, and I'll have to try him on fifty miles tomorrow. Another 30 miles after that, and he'll actually be in his home territory, which I may just try... t'would be better for him to fly home himself, I presume, even after a week lost, than to be 'collected'... And if he does manage to home on his original home, I'll just have to cross my fingers and dream that he is safe, well, happy and loved, and that he has not been assassinated by an owner who is dissatisfied with his race time...

More advice please, anyone...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*If they insist on having him back AND killing him, then I'll presume they're sadistic bastards and I'll call the local news channel and get them to come film the heartwarming story of Walter Pigeon and his favourite video rental store (that's what we do) and launch a public appeal to 'save Walter' and see if we can raise some money to have him rehomed locally and rehabilitated.*

Hello there & Welcome to pigeons.com
I absolutely loved your story as well as your keen way of thinking.  
Lovebirds is right in that not all racing folks will dispose of a 'lost' bird, but as far as I'm concerned too many do becuase the bird didn't perform properly.

We have several members that are located in the UK. I'm sure they will be on shortly as it's afternoon there now. If you decide to adopt Walter, perhaps some type of arrangement can be made to 'pigeon' sit while you are on holiday.

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy 

PS: I just reread your post a bit more carefully. Could you maybe wait to re-release Walter until one of our UK members comes on to see if they might be able to assist you?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I have just emailed Cynthia to see if she, or one of our other UK members, are available to assist with Walter.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Please, don't release him yet.
Some UK members might be close by and help you with pet sitting while you are on vacation.
This bird needs a home and releasing him far might not be a good idea, since he is used to humans he might go to the wrong place where he will not be welcome.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

It soulnds as if Walter will be in trouble if he is left, he is really too tame. I am in Norwich and would be happy to have him while you are on holiday or to give him a permanent home in my aviary. Karen is in Northamptonshire and I am certain that she would also be pleased to help.

Cynthia


----------



## SampleX (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey, thanks Cynthia...

Norwich is kind of a long way to drive from Leeds. However, I presume that there are 'animal couriers' that could handle live transport...

Ideally I could do with someone a bit more local putting some input in.

I've managed to recall the 26 mile release and Walter will be coming home.

We do feel kind of bad that he does belong to someone and they COULD be very upset that he's gone astray. What I could probably use, is someone connected to the registries or the owners groups, if I get his ring number, to find out who the owner is, and if anyone knows them (i.e. if you happen to be in touch with any UK forums for pigeon keepers) and knows that they WILL want him back, and WILL look after him (presuming he IS a he, and not a she) or can get in touch with the owner and find out whether the intent would be to murder Walter or not... then, like I said, I will come to an arrangement to liberate Walter if necessary, or return him if his future is guaranteed... I don't really feel that I can move on in all good conscience with an effort to rehouse or retrain Walter until I confirm that he is either wanted and loved, or unwanted and I can adopt him. He's such a lovely bird, I can't imagine anyone not loving him, let alone a 27 year old video shop owner near Leeds... If he can convert me, he can convert anyone...

At that point I will know wether the direction to be taken is easy or hard. At that point, if I need to adopt him, I can start weighing up the pros and cons of keeping him but having him 'bird-sat' while I'm away, or of having him rehoused by professionals like yourself or perhaps someone more local. At least if he is housed locally, and makes a break to home back on the shop, he can be locally returned to his new home... And I'll be able to check in on him and see how he is doing...

If I do decide to hang on to him, then I can come back to y'all and get some advice for how to look after him, whether he should be kept in captivity, or allowed to fly, what kind of routine he needs to be into...

However,

I'll await more input, and look at the options for either myself, or some other concerned party making contact with the owner and finding out what the score is going to be on saving his life!

In the meanwhile, thanks for participating in the 'Save Walter' campaign.

If need be, I'll launch a fundraiser website and run an appeal to provide him with the ultimate in rehabilitation and care, the 'Save Walter Foundation'

And I'll have another sleepless night of visions of pigeon-assassinating trainers, or him being hit by a car, or trying to make friends with a cat or being snagged by a hawk...

Thanks for the best wishes folks... and keep them rolling in. I'll be sure to tell Walter - I'm sure he appreciates the support.

Sheesh. I never thought that keeping a Dell 19inch Monitor Box would ever prove so useful as to be the temporary home for such a unique pigeon.

Cheers.

Steve


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Samplex,

Thank you for helping out this stranded little head strong pigeon.

Once a bird has homed that is pretty much it. I myself have been able to rehome about 5 pigeons, after giving them a mate and babies on the nest, some do rehome. It is not a guarantee that when their parental instincts kick in that they will stay. Others I've managed to rehome after a few years of keeping him in my coop, and still others will never rehome. 

I've had the luxury of experimenting and letting some out earlier as they returned to a friend of mine, their original owner, and I could always pick them up again. 

After all you have done for him, do you think you can find it in your heart to take the extra step and get him to Cynthia or another rehabber? It is not the birds fault what has happened to him, and if he is not wanted at his former home, I think you should find a new caregiver. This guy is so determined, he just wants to live his little life, and leaving him to forage for himself while you are on Holiday might be his demise. Thank you for all the time you have spent on this bird, but please find a home for him before you go. Thank you..thank you..

Treesa


----------



## SampleX (Aug 28, 2004)

You honestly don't have to worry about him being left to fend for himself. If he isn't wanted where he came from, he will be either rehoused, or I will adopt him myself, and will simply find someone to 'bird sit' him...

I don't think I could get rid of the little fella if I really, really tried...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, that is all I need to hear..., thank you for securing a future for this little homer and putting my mind at ease!!

Treesa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

One of our moderators (Nooti) lives a bit closer to you, in Blackburn Lancashire. She _might_ be willing and able to board Walter during your absence, but I don't know what else she has on at the moment. If you go to the bottom of the talk page you will find all the moderators listed, just click on her name and you will get the option of sending her an e-mail.

Cynthia


----------



## DieselPigeon (Jul 2, 2004)

I could look after him, but I'm in Bedford, which is a bit of a long way, unfortunately.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi
What a lovely story!
I'm in Blackburn Lancashire. Can I help at all? Cannot offer a permanent home but will either board for you while you are away or board until a new home is found.


----------



## SampleX (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks Nooti.

I probably need to be in contact with you at some point this week, as this seems the most viable option to buy me some time while I'm away for a fortnight... I can't have the little fella turning up at my shop, and the staff kicking him out, or deciding to take 'pest control' measures against him.

I may need to negotiate with you a little to buy some 'extra' time too, so I can build him a new house (which I am busy designing)... This is an awkward task for me because I work silly hours (10am - 10pm) pretty much 7 days a week at the moment. Anyhoo, I'm prepared to give it a go, and if worst comes to worst, we'll be calling upon some of the offers of permanent rehousing once I've given this a shot...

I do have some questions... I don't have the room for a great big aviary, nor the budget or space to buy a shed. I did, however, consider a custom built unit approximately 5 feet high by 5 feet wide by, say 2-3 foot deep... a portion of this space (about one sixth of it) would be a solid enclosure which would be designed to be sleeping space and this would be located in the top of the assembly, way up off the ground, basically at head height to a human. The rest of the assembly would be a very solid frame, utilising wire mesh panels into which we would incorporate some perches, and platforms or anything else anyone might suggest that a pigeon would like to keep it happy. The idea of the unit, without too much detail, is that the 'cabin' can be sealed off from the rest of the unit either to keep pidge in, or to keep him out... in other words, we can alternately clean out either the cage portion, or the cabin portion without having to hold Walter back from taking flight... I thought that I would build a removable three inch tray to run the entire size of the bottom of the unit which can be removed for cleaning... thus, Walter's, erm, whotsits, can drop to the ground, without fouling up the yard, and the base can be easily hosepipe-washed to keep Walter the cleanest pigeon in the area. 

So. I need input now. 

1. Can a single pigeon be kept happy in a space like that? Or do they need LOTS of space.

2. Will keeping Walter confined in the unit without free flight encourage him to home on the unit?

3. Will keeping Walter confined in the unit in order to encourage him to rehome make him depressed or sad?

4. Are there any other considerations of living space that I need to take into account for Walter's new home?

5. Does Walter need special bedding or will straw do?

6. We've already discovered pigeon mix at the pet store, but are there any other dietary requirements for Walter?

7. Does he need any kind of veterinary attention?

8. How do I get the identification tags off him, and what's the best way to put my own 'non-racing' identification marks on him so I can keep track of him (a) while he's being bird-sat or (b) if he goes out to flight and ends up in the garden... I've already established that the fact that an untagged pigeon may walk into my shop and take residence will be an indication that it is, in fact, Walter, since no other pigeon has ever taken root in the shop.

9. Does Walter need to keep flying freely and over distance in order to maintain his general mental wellbeing? If so, how frequently does he need to fly, and are there any tips on rehabilitating him to make him home, literally, on his new home so that he can be released from and then return to the home...

10. Is it best to paint the inside of Walter's home to keep splinters down and to sure up the wood against, erm, liquid spills and make cleaning easier, and if so, what kind of wood/paint combination works best? I'm presuming it would need to be something like marine plywood and then coated in some kind of vinyl gloss paint...?

11. Any other tips that I've missed? Does he need a water pot or do pigeons prefer feeder-type bottles...?

12. Will he be OK on his own, or is he going to pine for other avian company...? One pigeon is plenty to handle, I'm not sure I can handle another bird just so he can have a friend...

13. How much human contact do these critters need/want/require?

Basically, I need the pigeon adoption 101 for beginners. Reading between the lines, I actually need the 'Idiot's Guide...'


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please go into the resources at the top of this website and find basic care for pigeons. That will give you a lot of info.

A pigeon or two does not need much room, a habbit style hutch off the ground is even appropriate. It is important for him to have a little indoor area, safe from predators, wind and rain proof. Pigeons do not like sitting in water nor can they stand air drafts. An outside aviary with predator proof wire for the daytime would also be suitable for him and can give him space to fly. Make sure to use a hardware cloth, not chicken wire, as it is not predator proof. Have you thought about keeping him indoors in a cage and letting him fly in a safe room? We have a lot of members who have pet pigeons they rescued and the birds have become great pets. If you have only one bird, he would not be lonely if he is in your company.

Please don't use straw as it gets mouldy and is not healthy for pigeons. You can provide him with a nice perch or a cubby to sit in. I usually line cubbies with papertowels that I change daily, or just leave the wood bare. A good scraping and use of disinfectent is advisable then.

It would be nice if he could free fly, but if you let him out he will return to the place he homed, which is your store. If you do keep him outside, you may want to get another pij just to keep him company at some point.

I have spill proof waterers for my pigeons, but with one pigeon you can probably find something for pet birds, that can be mounted on a cage. You can also get a feeder that mounts on the cage, keeping it high enough that he can't step into it. Also the smaller feeders are better, as you can give him a serving at a time. If he has a big feeder he will thrash away all the seeds he doensn't like , and eat what he wants. He may even try to stand on it or in it. 

I've even seen at Jedds pigeon supplies, a waterer that uses an upside down soda bottle to refill automatically when the bird is done drinking. You hook it on to their aviary or cage.

Treesa


----------



## SampleX (Aug 28, 2004)

Well, today came crunch day.

Walter went out for a flight, and did not come back.

This afternoon he trotted back into the store and I determined that there was zero question of him going back where he came from, and decided that he would be adopted to see how things went. The plan was to de-tag him today, and get him back in the box and work on the plan for him to start his new life here... 

I was going to utilise an offer of help sitting him while I am away, and until I can get his new home built.

It seems, however, that Walter may have made his own decision.

He arrived at the shop, and patiently waited after a quick wander around, for me to open his box (he knew it was there) and as soon as it was opened he made straight for it. I suppose my mistake (if it was a mistake) was in not closing the box up straight away and transporting him home. He basically fed for a while (not a long while), had a drink, walked out of the box, and flew straight out the door and up and over the town... That was about 1pm today. I have not seen him since. I hope the little feller is OK. I'm not desperate to make a new pet, but will make an exception for Walter if it IS for his wellbeing. If, however, he has made his own life now and is simply residing in the area, a free bird, and he's gonna do OK, then best of luck to him...

There will always be an open door for him here.

Part of me is kind of sad that he's found his own independence... there was nothing quite like the feeling that he was bonding with me that day he came behind my counter, and I love that he let me actually stroke him...

In all honesty, I never thought of pigeons as tactile critters, but this little fella changed my preconceptions. I wouldn't rush out and buy a pidge but I'll always have a soft spot for this guy because of the lovely story that he made...

I could probably use input as to whether or not, assuming he comes back, he needs to be captured again, if it is unsafe for him to go off and live independently with the wild pigeons, and at least I'll know what to do...

But his owner will certainly not be getting a call. I know some will agree with that decision, and some will not... way I figure, the owner was told over a week ago that the bird had been set free and flown off... the fact that he did not return home, in my mind, sets the owner thinking that he has just gone rogue, with no clue that he IS homing, just on the wrong place... so the bird must have been written off by now... and if not, I hardly think that the owner will look kindly on a bird that is homing on the wrong place... he will always run the risk that if he lets Walter out, he's gonna get another phone call from here to come and get him...

Way I see it, Walter runs a great risk of terminal limpness of the neck if he ever returns to his original home.

To which I say 'over my dead body.'

Like I said before, he's doing a bloody good job of homing... except for today's little departure (unfaithful monster)...

Anyway.

I'll await responses, and then keep you posted what happens tomorrow.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Hi*

I'm Karen from Northamptonshire, I am certainly willing to take on "Walter"  but the only problem is we are very far apart I don't mind travelling, but leeds is a little too far, I will try and find out how much it costs to have him transported down, but have a feeling will cost too much, please keep us posted in the meantime, whilst I do some research this end  x


----------



## Karen 210773 (Mar 17, 2004)

**

Hi Steve, sorry to hear Walter escaped, I'm sure where ever he may be he's happy, sure he will be back for a visit which would be great  Well done to you for taking all this time with him to rehome him xx


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

To make it loft in your house. Make a cage or buy one and keep it in there then release it if it goes back to the shop catch it again and put it in the cage for 1 day then release it again. usually i do this like 3 times and the bird eventually stays It has always worked for me 

elvis


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi Steve
Has Walter come back? If so email me privately at [email protected] and we will have to make swift arrangements. What a shame he's disappeared. It may be he has gone back home some. Some birds become disorientated, then weak and often stop by somewhere for food. once replenished they head back home again. Let's hope not, but it is a possibility


----------



## critterlady-ky (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I'm hooked. I feel like I've been watching a Disney animal flick and the TV died just as Steve was watching the sky for Walter...and I can't even go to the video store to rent this. PLEASE someone help me. 

As best I can figure from the previous posts, Steve is about to leave for 12 days in France and Walter is on his own. 
Steve, I hope you see Walter before your trip as I'm certain you will think of him often while you are away. If not, I hope Walter finds you as soon as you return. 
Even if he has decided to be a free feathered freind, it will be nice for you two to touch base from time to time.

I can't help but wonder: Do you still have Walter's band number and original owner name/phone? Perhaps you could contact him and ask if Walter ever returned. I prefer to imagine that if Walter did return there then he proved himself by returning and is living well (yeah I refuse to think any bad situation for Walter).

I hope you will update us all before you leave for holiday. 

And Steve, I hope you know you have been blessed...most humans adopt animal friends but only us lucky ones are adopted by animals, even for a short time!

Alice


----------

